# Skilled Visa - Studentship experience on full time basis



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a new member and I am in need of seniors help. 


My query:

I was a new joinee in ABC company on scholarship basis, though i was an employee with full time working experience my reference letter from the company will still state "this is to certify <name> was associated with <ABC Company> as student computer application on full time basis. as a part of her studentship she worked on the below role "

My question is will DIAC accept my experience since the reference letter states "studentship and student computer application" should I mark this experience as irrelevant or can i claim points as i have bank statement and payslips.

I have got a +ve ACS result by submitting the statutory declaration my manager as i didn’t have reference letter during ACS submission and i just received the reference from my company. 


Please help me out so that i can apply for my EOI. 

Thanks in advance!

Hi All,

I am a new member and I am in need of seniors help. 


My query:

I was a new joinee in ABC company on scholarship basis, though i was an employee with full time working experience my reference letter from the company will still state "this is to certify <name> was associated with <ABC Company> as student computer application on full time basis. as a part of her studentship she worked on the below role "

My question is will DIAC accept my expeirence since the reference letter states "studentship and student computer application" should i mark this experience as irrelevant or can i claim points as i have bank statement and payslips.

I have got a +ve ACS result by submitting the statutory declaration my manager as i didnt have reference letter during ACS submission and i just received the reference from my company. 


Please help me out so that i can apply for my EOI. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

nandyyy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member and I am in need of seniors help.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also a ex WASian now started with my first step to apply for ACS. Can you please guide if the studentship experience is counted ? or rejected


I passed by BSc in Computer Science in 2005 and joined WASE Wipro program 
During my employment, I worked on multiple Projects. After 4 years completion, we were offered regular employment. I served as regular employee from 2009 - 2010. 

I have two service certificate for the above period.

1) 2005-2009 service certificate mention my designation as student and described the role as studentship. Here it mention the projects I worked, technologies used and awards I received. During this period I received salary but in the payslip it is marked as scholarship.

2) 2009-2010 service certificate mentions my designation and responsibilities.

Please advise if I can show this experience


----------

